# Mini Roundabouts



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Some fu#**it in my local councill has obviously given some arsehole a tin of white paint and a brush as these things are now all over the place and are doing nothing but confusing people and SLOWING the traffic up!! they even put them where there is very little or no traffic.. what a waste of the highway budget fucking wankers the lot of them!!

There thats better


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Ignore them and just drive straight over .........


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I really don't see what the issue is with mini roundabouts. They're just a junction with roundabout priorities.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

We have a tiny little one near where I live. Been here years and nobody still knows who to give way too :-/. Even though it is evident you 'give way to your right' as the high way code says so, but this is so small it can get grid locked and 'giving way to your right' is most certainly out the question for this little white circle.

I have come to a conclusion and worked out a theory for this little white monster in the middle of the road 8) and that is either a) driver straight over it and be a horrible hellraising driver or b) let people take their turn as they approach it ;D. I think most in this case are coming round to the latter theory  ;D. Forget giving way to ya right on this blob in the middle of the road :


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> We have a tiny little one near where I live. Been here years and nobody still knows who to give way too :-/. Even though it is evident you 'give way to your right' as the high way code says so, but this is so small it can get grid locked and 'giving way to your right' is most certainly out the question for this little white circle.
> 
> I have come to a conclusion and worked out a theory for this little white monster in the middle of the road 8) and that is either a) driver straight over it and be a horrible hellraising driver or b) let people take their turn as they approach it ;D. I think most in this case are coming round to the latter theory ;D. Forget giving way to ya right on this blob in the middle of the road :


Bollocks. They're easy. ;D


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Don't drive over it even if it's painted - Big Jon warned me a long time ago that you get points on your licence if you're caught (plus castration if you don't signal)


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Don't drive over it even if it's painted - Big Jon warned me a long time ago that you get points on your licence if you're caught (plus castration if you don't signal)


Eh? On loads of mini roundabouts you can't not go over it. What about buses? Raised ones, fair enough, but I don't believe this. 
If you do it without slowing down, then fair enough.


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

I don't mind about the painted ones

But the godamn fookin raised ones are mind numbingly annoying


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Phil - I think you've got to at least 'make an attempt' to go round it, even though not all your wheels may clear it. It's the two-fingers-up total disregard of the roundabout that'll get you stopped. (Pace Big Jon!)


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Roundabouts in general are a nightmare in the TT.

The number of times I've been turning right (and indicating) and the arsehole coming the other way hasn't judged my speed (rapid  ) correctly and pulled out in front of me.

Aaaarrgghhhh

Gren


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I've always found that the best way at a mini-roundabout when everyone converges on it at the same time is just to go.

I mean cover the brakes, but just go for it.

For the most part, people drive defensively and will all stop at once to let the person to the right go. Then they'll go forward at once and realise that everyone is is doing it and stop again. Then they'll all crawl forward until one person actually decides they're sick of everyone else beeping behind them and go for it.

Far easier to just take control of the situation and be the one that goes.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Kell : But what happens if you get some other drivers with a similar attitude to yours?


----------



## ttisitme (Jun 26, 2003)

Ive never driven around a mini roundabout yet, isnt that why they are mini? we all know that if you were ment to drive around them they would have nice alloy wrecking kerbs all around them.

Should there be a competition for the most stupid one, I put forward Tenby (Pembrokeshire, Wales), junction by the Royal gate house hotel, if you were even keep one wheel off the roundabout you would end up a few hundred feet down on the North beach! What makes it worse is that the tourists don't even notice its a roundabout and give way to nothing....I used to enforce my right of way there when I fancied a new door panel or wing etc....not any more with my TT no way no how.

The sensible way to attack a mini roundabout :- No one else around? drive over it. Â No police around? Drive over it. Â Need to see if your power steering still works? Drive around it. Â When in Tenby and feel the need for free fall, drive around it Â ;D

Steve


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Kell : But what happens if you get some other drivers with a similar attitude to yours? Â


Never happened - I'll just make sure that if I see another TT I'll be carefull in case they read my post.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL... I'll be more vigilant then


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

You might just find that it is written in law there is no offence to go round a mini-roundabout any way you please. Round it, over it or have on your left! But you should give way to traffic from the right just as you would at any other roundabout.

What messes me up are the people who knew which was the major road beforhand and treat it as if they had a right of way come what may.

Kell posted


> I mean cover the brakes, but just go for it.


Just how many feet have you got Kell?? Or are you into the left foot braking? Good comment though!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> You might just find that it is written in law there is no offence to go round a mini-roundabout any way you please. Â Round it, over it or have on your left! Â But you should give way to traffic from the right just as you would at any other roundabout.


...except rule 164 of the Highway Code states otherwise:

Mini-roundabouts Approach these in the same way as normal roundabouts. *All vehicles MUST pass round the central markings except large vehicles which are physically incapable of doing so.* Remember, there is less space to manoeuvre and less time to signal. Beware of vehicles making U-turns.
Laws RTA 1988 sect 36 & TSRGD 10(1)


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> You might just find that it is written in law there is no offence to go round a mini-roundabout any way you please. Round it, over it or have on your left! But you should give way to traffic from the right just as you would at any other roundabout.
> 
> ...except rule 164 of the Highway Code states otherwise:
> 
> ...


I stand (or rather sit) corrected. The sneaky burgers slipped that one in since the law about mini roundabouts was written.
Thanks Mike.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> I stand (or rather sit) corrected. Â The sneaky burgers slipped that one in since the law about mini roundabouts was written.
> Thanks Mike.


Thank Big Jon not me. I was told by my instructor David Wilingdale when I learnt to drive in 1982 that the "painted roundabout is just a guide so stop making such extreme maneouvres around them". I subsequently did a 180 on my emergency stop and here I am now.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Roundabouts in general are a nightmare in the TT.
> 
> The number of times I've been turning right (and indicating) and the arsehole coming the other way hasn't judged my speed (rapid  ) correctly and pulled out in front of me.
> 
> ...


It happens all the time!

But this is why you must be extra careful when you drive fast. Other drivers don't expect you to come so fast so accidents are caused this way.

When you drive fast, EXTRA caution is required and be on full alert for others coming your way as they don't see you coming so fast.

I was going around the roundabout on the right lane and the other idiot on the left went halfway on my lane. After I overtook him I realised that he was talking on his fucking mobile. I honked and he turned around and told me to fuck off! Then he carried on driving and talking! What a fucking bastard.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

When i used to live in Surrey, there was a roundabout in the car park ofd the local Sainsbury's. What amazed me was hte amount of peple that forgot how a roundabout worked, just because it was in a car park.

I still remeber getting about half-way around it, when this wrinkled old bag in her husband's merc pulled out in front of me and then, much to my amazement, stuck her fingers up at me when I tooted.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I hate people like that.. stuck up bitch


----------

